# Cop invited me to his house, so I did...



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flashing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.

Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had generic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.

John asked what my favorite drink was because where we were going they could make it for me. Larry said they were all going to his new house to celebrate by having more drinks there. They asked if I wanted to join them for a drink. I told them I was driving so I couldn't drink. Bob then said, "Well you can wait it out with us for an hour or two then you can drive." I was thinking that maybe they were trying to set me up. If I took the offer to drink and them knowing I would be driving after so I thought....would they try to stop me from doing so or would they put me in handcuffs? I was really hoping the handcuff scenario would happen I probably would have enjoyed them trying to wrestle me down unknowingly that I knew MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Arts Program). Good opportunity to put that green belt to use I thought. I would have been fine if they punished me when in handcuffs, however they see it fit for being a bad girl resisting arrest.

All those things racing through my mind and I just said, "Sorry I can't have a drink right now." I almost kicked myself for saying that. Larry said, "Well why don't you come take a look at the house then?...it's a really nice house, you have to come take a look." I said, "Hmm, I can't drink but I'll take some water and maybe use your restroom." They said absolutely! Park the car and come hang out with us for a few. It was strange that Jerry hadn't said anything yet, maybe he was that quiet shy guy in the back. The house on the outside looked big and somewhat fancy. Everyone was taking their shoes off then I was asked to take my shoes off, so I did.

I asked to use the restroom right away, at least this way I could hear them talk and see what their intentions were. It was really hard to hear through the thick walls and door. They were all sitting by the table with drinks and I saw that there was a cup of water waiting for me. I took the cup with a nervous smile and then Jerry (the quiet guy finally said something) and the room got quiet, everyone awaiting his wisdom. He had a similar voice like SadUber with a bit of that nervous cracking voice when he talked. At this point he seemed eager and asked me to join him, he volunteered himself to show me the house. He really wanted to show me upstairs since he said the top floor had a glass wall ocean front I had to see. Maybe they were pushing Jerry onto me, the quiet guy that was awkward around girls.

I was hesitant about taking a sip from the cup (just not sure what could be in it besides water) and a bit hesitant to go upstairs with Jerry. At this point I was outnumbered four to one and started to think that maybe I had made the wrong decision. I started seeing my life flash before my eyes and all sorts of things came into mind. One scenario, they did whatever they wanted with me. They were all cops after all, so they could easily make something up(plant or falsify any evidence of the events that happened to me). Who knows maybe my body would have gone missing and never been found if their cover up was that good(especially if they could get away with it by pulling strings around). All these little ideas were going off in my head. So why did I do it? So I could have a story later on, something to tell/write about. Maybe I picked the wrong profession. I should have been a reporter and my life would of been complete. Another reason well, they are cops so why not? They are there to protect and serve after all

Maybe one day my luck will run out but can't live life in fear so I'm gonna enjoy it to the fullest while I'm still here. Jerry showed me around upstairs and I enjoyed the showing of the house with his dorky side commentary that was a little cringe worthy but amusing to say the least. Jerry lead me downstairs and we joined the other guys around the table. We all had a brief conversation, someone mentioned how beautiful I was followed by awkward silence. Nervously I took a very small sip of that water and told them I had to go now. They said okay and that it was nice of me to have joined them. Jerry said,"I'll walk you out." I was waiting to get clubbed in the back of the head as I had my back against him while walking out.

Jerry was nice enough to bent at the knee properly (to his queen) and help me put my shoes back on. Made some more small talk and we said our goodbyes. That was the last time I saw them. Maybe one day I'll see one of them again whenever I get pulled over hopefully with a pax in the car. I would use that opportunity to ask them to scare my pax for me as a favor while winking at them and giving thumbs up while at it. Maybe rough up my pax a little bit. I can only hope that day will come soon enough. In the meantime I'm doing my best to get pulled over by cops whenever I'm around the area. Some cops are just


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I picked up a cop once. It was the same one who had pulled me over the week before for a license plate light that was out and gave me a fixer ticket. It was just one tiny light of two that illuminate the license plate at the back and the other one was still working, but she would not give me a break. I'd already fixed the light by that point so I got her to sign her own ticket to confirm it had been done, and then I one starred her at the end of the ride.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flasing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.
> 
> Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had genetic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.
> 
> ...


Going into a strangers house outnumbered 4-1. Cop or no cop that was just stupid.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I hate to say but if something were to have happened to you, then you are equally to blame for putting yourself in that situation.

Even cops do stupid shit, especially when their judgment is impaired.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS You and our SadUber were made for each other

You keep putting yourself in questionable situations. What's up with that? I know you have a military background but for Gawd's sake woman, you are pushing the odds.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm thinking the whole story could be BS...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> DamseLinDistresS You and our SadUber were made for each other
> 
> You keep putting yourself in questionable situations. What's up with that? I know you have a military background but for Gawd's sake woman, you are pushing the odds.





SurgeorSuckit said:


> You are a complete moron. Going into a strangers house outnumbered 4-1. Cop or no cop that was just stupid.





Merc7186 said:


> youre an idiot. I hate to say but if something were to have happened to you, then you are equally to blame for putting yourself in that situation.


I see myself more like a superhero, Supergirl or Wonder Woman comes to mind. There's no situation I can't get out of


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Even Wonder Woman got in a bind from time to time.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

On one hand, I pride myself in not putting down a fellow female for things others may construe as attention seeking, ****ty, etc etc. esp with that commentary about cuffs and wanting to tumble with them.

On the other hand, you remind me of my sister who just _has_ to crane her neck and look when some trouble is brewing.

And it honestly bugs me because I'm afraid it's going to end up getting her arse whupped or worse, killed, one day.

You may think you're invincible or near, and clearly you were flirting "if it makes you happy then you can call me whatever you like even Tatiana", but honestly you never know. Smh.


----------



## Uber_Muie (Jun 19, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flasing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.
> 
> Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had genetic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.
> 
> ...


You are so lucky, i wish something like that happened to me but instead of cops they would be bank robbers and give me a sweet tip 
not the shaft< at the end:)


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I see myself more like a superhero, Supergirl or Wonder Woman comes to mind. There's no situation I can't get out of


Keep telling yourself that. That statement makes you even dumber then we thought. Congratulations and we will see your name in the papers eventually, probably in the obituary..


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Another long invented story.

I've blocked a lion faced member already. I'll might have to block this member also if the annoyances continue.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I see myself more like a superhero, Supergirl or Wonder Woman comes to mind. There's no situation I can't get out of


I so much agree with this, you are like some DC heroine. This is why I have so much respect for you!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Smh


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 163536
> 
> Even Wonder Woman got in a bind from time to time.


Nooo! My childhood dreams are being destroyed  but I can still dream. I guess everyone will go eventually, you just never know when...so till then I will continue to live my life with a carefree attitude like I've always have


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> They had genetic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.


I never knew that the mothers of Hall of Famers Jerry Rice, Bob Lanier and Larry Little consider their names a "generic white guy" when they were choosing names. How about today's last names of Washington, Adams and Lincoln? Are they "generic white guy" last names too?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They were looking to rape you had you given into their invitations.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I never knew that the mothers of Hall of Famers Jerry Rice, Bob Lanier and Larry Little consider their names a "generic white guy" when they were choosing names. How about today's last names of Washington, Adams and Lincoln? Are they "generic white guy" last names too?


Dude, do you correct Batman's typos and grammar errors when he writes about his adventures also?



CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Another long invented story.
> 
> I've blocked a lion faced member already. I'll might have to block this member also if the annoyances continue.


Please block everyone here that gives you any annoyance at all, then we won't see your snide comments in every thread here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, do you correct Batman's typos and grammar errors when he writes about his adventures also?


Not really because KAPOW and KABLAM are not in the Ebonics dictionary. I wasn't correcting typos or grammar even though DamseL missed typed with the word genetic as much as I referring to her racist post about "genetic white guy names". I will bet you a million dollars if her post was "genetic black guys names like Tyrone, Darnell, LaQuinta and Rasheed" there would be over 1000 replies by now condemning her for being a racist.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I see myself more like a superhero, Supergirl or Wonder Woman comes to mind. There's no situation I can't get out of


You need to start seeing yourself recovering in a hospital bed after being beaten and raped. Green belt or not, you're way to small to fight off 4 men (who claim to be law enforcement). I know that our DoD would never encourage a soldier to enter an unknown potentially dangerous situation by themselves. 
Even though I'm a smart a** when I post replies I would never want to read a news thread about a female Uber driver being raped after accepting an invitation from a pax.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I so much agree with this, you are like some DC heroine. This is why I have so much respect for you!


 you know that dragon, Viserion?

Yeah, well, see, Jon and his merry band go over the wall to kidnap a wight for no intelligible reason, and then they use their satphone to contact Dany, who comes to rescue them. Viserion gets killed by an Olympic javelin worthy Night's King, and then is raised from the bottom of the lake by huge chains that magically appear, and is raised into a wight dragon.

And guess who brings down the wall? That's right, Viserion with Night's King riding him!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberPat said:


> ...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?


Bipolar? Sybil? Oh wait, didn't she have something like 17 different personalities?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberPat said:


> ...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?


No, you're not.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Letters to the penthouse that were never published due to the story going the wrong direction.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Who actually read all of that?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I believe that if these cops had any ability to sell you on what they really wanted. What do you want to call it?............Rap, game, seduction techniques whatever....You would of gone along eventually. Apparently their game was good enough to get you into the house, but fizzled out after that. A very common problem with men. Inability to close the deal.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Another long invented story.
> 
> I've blocked a lion faced member already. I'll might have to block this member also if the annoyances continue.


No, please dont do it!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

This started out like a letter to Penthouse but fell flat. Please have SadUber give input on your stories before posting. He used to have great starts to stories that fell flat but he has gotten better with them.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Dear Penthouse Letters,

I never thought this would happen to me. I picked up a tall, long-legged blonde wearing a backless black dress. As she entered the car, I noticed her sheer white panties and looked forward to the adventure to come. I dropped her off. She said thanks.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

The views on Damsel's and SU's views on the stories forum are greater than the rest of the stories threads out together!



Tihstae said:


> This started out like a letter to Penthouse but fell flat. Please have SadUber give input on your stories before posting. He used to have great starts to stories that fell flat but he has gotten better with them.


That's how true stories go. If she invented it, it would have had a climatic spectacular ending.


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I hate to say but if something were to have happened to you, then you are equally to blame for putting yourself in that situation





Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They were looking to rape you had you given into their invitations


Why is rape the one scenario where we immediately jump to calling out behavior that put the person (OP) more at risk? We take risks every day. Some needed and some are not. But in almost every situation we accept that bad things happen without trying to assign some of the blame to the victim by saying "well you put yourself in that vulnerable place."

If someone drives in the rain and gets into a car accident people will send them cards and visit them in the hospital. No one with any tact is going to show up and say "well you know you shouldn't of been out there in the rain. You had a higher chance of getting in an accident so it was your responsibility to avoid that risk."

From big scenarios to little ones anyone would be called out as callous for saying something like this to a victim, even well intentioned. But with rape? All bets are off. Then it's like a feeding frenzy where everyone wants to point out what the victim was doing that raised her risk. And to do that to any victim is really crappy.

OP had a better assessment of the situation than any of us. It's easy to sit here and point fingers at her for sharing an experience different from the rest of us. If this was one of us guys and this were four females offering to join them for a little bit of drinking back at their place, I doubt many of us would have declined such offer. Some of us would have declined at the risk of being blamed for a non consensual situation claimed by any of these women. Most guys will jump at this opportunity with no second thoughts and he will be getting high fives from the same people berating OP.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Dear man, woman or whatever, NEVER EVER DO THIS.


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Dear man, woman or whatever, NEVER EVER DO THIS.


Only if you live in a bubble, as this applies to you.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberPat said:


> ...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?


I sure like my pretty face!



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They were looking to rape you had you given into their invitations.


Did you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I sure like my pretty face!


I don't know. I think that your eyes are spread too far apart and the bridge of your nose starts too high on your forehead. Other than that you're such a cute little furry creature.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't know. I think that your eyes are spread too far apart and the bridge of your nose starts too high on your forehead. Other than that you're such a cute little furry creature.


Plus the weird bump on the middle of the nose. Meh


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I sure like my pretty face!
> 
> Did you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


Some cops rape people
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...r-daniel-holtzclaw-rape-sentencing/index.html


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Did you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


http://www.theroot.com/n-c-cop-who-pleads-guilty-to-statutory-rape-after-impr-1793156316

Funny story, a friend of mine was raped by a cop, a gay cop back in 98.

Cops are only human.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> a gay cop.


Was he the officer that sits on the roof of his patrol car saying "woo woo woo" during traffic stops?


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Some cops rape people
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...r-daniel-holtzclaw-rape-sentencing/index.html





Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Funny story, a friend of mine was raped by a cop, a gay cop back in 98.
> 
> Cops are only human.


These are isolated cases. Also on both occasions it involved one cop. You think four cops, especially two that have been on the force for 12 years will risk their career for doing something in the heat of the moment? OP said these cops had been drinking, but we don't know if they had one beer or six. Only OP had the better judgment on this one. I'd like to think that at least one of those guys would have some type of moral compass and would have stepped in had something happened. Has it really become this bad in America that everyone have to live their lives in fear, thinking everyone out there is out to get them? Today's tragedy in Vegas is a perfect example that makes people think this way and believe America has gone to hell. I still think we live in an America where there are more genuine good people (good cops) than the rotten ones(bad cops). We always focus more on the bad cops instead of the hero officers that paid with their lives to protect ours.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Damsel, don't let the haters get you down. I love your stories.

Hang in there kiddo!


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

UberPat said:


> ...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?





SadUber said:


> I think* she'll might* actually be half direwolf


No, I think it's possible, too. On occasion, Sad will use improper grammar, such as what's highlighted above. I don't think I have ever seen that anywhere else. However, during the week-end I read a post from DID which also used similar improper grammar. Almost all of DID's previous posts were well written and grammatically correct, but very recently her thread stories have begun with a style very similar to Sad's. So.........

...Has Sad hypnotized DID and hijacked her threads? He's done stranger things than this. Or is it just a coincidence that these two *fantasy* star crossed lovers are now posting so much alike? You be the judge. Either way, I don't care. It's just cheap and fun entertainment. Keep those wheels a rollin' Sad.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> No, I think it's possible, too. On occasion, Sad will use improper grammar, such as what's highlighted above. I don't think I have ever seen that anywhere else. However, during the week-end I read a post from DID which also used similar improper grammar. Almost all of DID's previous posts were well written and grammatically correct, but very recently her thread stories have begun with a style very similar to Sad's. So.........
> 
> ...Has Sad hypnotized DID and hijacked her threads? He's done stranger things than this. Or is it just a coincidence that these two *fantasy* star crossed lovers are now posting so much alike? You be the judge. Either way, I don't care. It's just cheap and fun entertainment. Keep those wheels a rollin' Sad.


It's probably too hopeful to suggest we'll might be soulmates, so I'll just say that great minds think alike.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It's probably too hopeful to suggest* we'll might* be soulmates, so I'll just say that great minds think alike.


Jeez, you did it, yet again. For someone who's a prolific storyteller you need to get a better handle on grammar...but don't stop writing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberPat said:


> ...am I the only one that is starting to think Sad Uber and this damsel girl are both characters being written by the same person?


Yes. After reading this story I thought the same thing.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> No, I think it's possible, too. On occasion, Sad will use improper grammar, such as what's highlighted above. I don't think I have ever seen that anywhere else. However, during the week-end I read a post from DID which also used similar improper grammar. Almost all of DID's previous posts were well written and grammatically correct, but very recently her thread stories have begun with a style very similar to Sad's. So.........
> 
> ...Has Sad hypnotized DID and hijacked her threads? He's done stranger things than this. Or is it just a coincidence that these two *fantasy* star crossed lovers are now posting so much alike? You be the judge. Either way, I don't care. It's just cheap and fun entertainment. Keep those wheels a rollin' Sad.


You're really going into this way too deep lol. I use improper grammar from time to time because English is my second language...so there you go mystery solved



SadUber said:


> It's probably too hopeful to suggest we'll might be soulmates, so I'll just say that great minds think alike.


At this point anything is possible but I do like the way to think



SadUber said:


> I sure like my pretty face!


I like your pretty face too...can I touch?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Did you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


I can't believe you're really this naive.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I can't believe you're really this naive.


Why would he? He is correct! I was with the good guys. Honestly they never made me feel uncomfortable not even once during the ride. They all seem like really good guys. They were joking around but I like a good joke and guys that can make me laugh is a big plus! They also talked a little more about their lives during the 20 minute ride. Two of them were married with loving wives and kids they seem to really care about. I could tell based on their character that they were good people and kind hearted...otherwise you'd think I would just walk into the mouth of the wolf?


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I'm thinking the whole story could be BS...


Some folks here sure love attention.....


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Gordiano said:


> Some folks here sure love attention.....


I used to be this mean but I was just taking it out on fellow members. Gordiano now it's time for you to admit why your life is as miserable as mine.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I'm thinking the whole story could be BS...


I give that a high probability. It sounds like one of those famous Harlequin fantasies.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You need to start seeing yourself recovering in a hospital bed after being beaten and raped. Green belt or not, you're way to small to fight off 4 men (who claim to be law enforcement). I know that our DoD would never encourage a soldier to enter an unknown potentially dangerous situation by themselves.
> Even though I'm a smart a** when I post replies I would never want to read a news thread about a female Uber driver being raped after accepting an invitation from a pax.


I totally agree. If she wants to show off her combat skills she should join the UFC.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Gordiano said:


> Some folks here sure love attention.....


I believe this is the reason why this forum (stories) was created for. It's for people to share their experiences while driving for Uber. Whether you choose to contribute to it or not that is your choice. You're free to state your opinion but if you really don't have much to contribute why even bother writing something in a negative light? Maybe one day you'll have some interesting story you'd want to share and someone will label you an attention seeker too.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I just ignore the attention seekers hoping they'll go away. You should ignore them too.


Oh I do. Lots of threads here I avoid. The problem is, lots of folks give them attention.... which leads to Trolls wanting more.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I believe this is the reason why this forum (stories) was created for. It's for people to share their experiences while driving for Uber. Whether you choose to contribute to it or not that is your choice. You're free to state your opinion but if you really don't have much to contribute why even bother writing something in a negative light? Maybe one day you'll have some interesting story you want to share and someone will label you an attention seeker too.


No worries dear. I come here to share when I have something worthwhile.

Not when I've done something stupid and feel the need to brag about it. Have a great life.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Why would he? He is correct! I was with the good guys. Honestly they never made me feel uncomfortable not even once during the ride. They all seem like really good guys. They were joking around but I like a good joke and guys that can make me laugh is a big plus! They also talked a little more about their lives during the 20 minute ride. Two of them were married with loving wives and kids they seem to really care about. I could tell based on their character that they were good people and kind hearted...otherwise you'd think I will just walk into the mouth of the wolf?


Your stories and naive risk taking should make any rational person uncomfortable.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I'm thinking the whole story could be BS...


Uber Letters.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

This happened on CHiPs once. They went to a nice party that night and then they all went sailing the next day. Everything turned out fine.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

justanotherant said:


> These are isolated cases. Also on both occasions it involved one cop. You think four cops, especially two that have been on the force for 12 years will risk their career for doing something in the heat of the moment? OP said these cops had been drinking, but we don't know if they had one beer or six. Only OP had the better judgment on this one. I'd like to think that at least one of those guys would have some type of moral compass and would have stepped in had something happened. Has it really become this bad in America that everyone have to live their lives in fear, thinking everyone out there is out to get them? Today's tragedy in Vegas is a perfect example that makes people think this way and believe America has gone to hell. I still think we live in an America where there are more genuine good people (good cops) than the rotten ones(bad cops). We always focus more on the bad cops instead of the hero officers that paid with their lives to protect ours.


Who's risking their career. Prosecuting a rape case is nearly impossible becauae of people's judgement and prejudices. She willingly went in their house, they coukd say she knew the intent and hide any evidence against their claim. They are cops.

Well we always focus on the bad people of color except the majority of good and plenty of cops are fine with that. Why shouldn't I do the same to cops


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

taxi cabs confessions..really stupid series 4 drunk men and 1 woman


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Jeez, you did it, yet again. For someone who's a prolific storyteller you need to get a better handle on grammar...but don't stop writing.


He totally did that one on purpose.



CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I just ignore the attention seekers hoping they'll go away. You should ignore them too.


Liar. No you don't.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gonna quote the Bleach here - _Cool story, bro..._


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Once upon a time.



PMartino said:


> This happened on CHiPs once. They went to a nice party that night and then they all went sailing the next day. Everything turned out fine.


And they all lived happily ever after.

It makes perfect sense now!!!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> View attachment 163969
> 
> 
> Solution found.


Does this mean you will not be poking your nose into any more threads by Damsel?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SadUber said:


> IDid you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


[/QUOTE]

Not the only thing where victim blaming happens. Just the one place where our liberal society doesn't accept victim blaming as OK because the victim isn't a "conservative nutjob".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Solution found.


Go ahead and hit this one also.
Thanks bud!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

So basically you wanted to tell everyone your story about how you wanted 4 guys to quadruple team you in a random house....I mean okay I guess, to each their own lol


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't follow this thread or Sad Uber's so I'm Guessing I'm not privy to the Inside Joke? Is Damsel in Distress a Pseudonym for Sad Uber?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> I don't follow this thread or Sad Uber's so I'm Guessing I'm not privy to the Inside Joke? Is Damsel in Distress a Pseudonym for Sad Uber?


Some think so.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So you wanted them to handcuff you and do things to you? Interesting... SadUber you may want to head to CA with or without Georges car!



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Why would he? He is correct! I was with the good guys. Honestly they never made me feel uncomfortable not even once during the ride. They all seem like really good guys. They were joking around but I like a good joke and guys that can make me laugh is a big plus! They also talked a little more about their lives during the 20 minute ride. Two of them were married with loving wives and kids they seem to really care about. I could tell based on their character that they were good people and kind hearted...otherwise you'd think I will just walk into the mouth of the wolf?


Did you check their badges or did you take their word and buzzcuts for being the truth?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you check their badges or did you take their word and buzzcuts for being the truth?


Badges???? That's a BAD word here!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Badges???? That's a BAD word here!!


I'm sorry ill censor next time I say b*****.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Was he the officer that sits on the roof of his patrol car saying "woo woo woo" during traffic stops?


 eh?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> eh?


That's it!!! The 80's, never a better time.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Holy crap the number of female drivers on this forum who have NO sense of self preservation is absolutely shocking. What the hell are you thinking? I keep reading threads like this. It is shocking.

Also this idea that a female with some martial arts training is suddenly able to handle herself against a determined male who has the element of surprise is absurd. The best defense for anyone is don't ignore the warning bells in your head.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> The best defense for anyone is don't ignore the warning bells in your head.


What if they don't have bells in their head? Will rocks work?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

She just wanted some ****, she said she hoped they man handled her.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Shakur said:


> She just wanted some ****, she said she hoped they man handled her.


Wow, you are really offensive.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I question this story because her writing is way above par of how a real uber driver would write. Punctuations and all.

Now I question all her other past stories about a pax paying her $200

I’m think this ID and Saduber is the same.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I question this story because her writing is way above par of how a real uber driver would write. Punctuations and all.
> 
> Now I question all her other past stories about a pax paying her $200
> 
> I'm think this ID and Saduber is the same.


There's no question about some posters having more than one account.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Holy crap the number of female drivers on this forum who have NO sense of self preservation is absolutely shocking. What the hell are you thinking? I keep reading threads like this. It is shocking.
> 
> Also this idea that a female with some martial arts training is suddenly able to handle herself against a determined male who has the element of surprise is absurd. The best defense for anyone is don't ignore the warning bells in your head.


It's shocking but I've been thinking lately most of these stories are fake.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is sexist if a guy driver was invited into a house with 4 girls everyone would understand............


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I question this story because her writing is way above par of how a real uber driver would write. Punctuations and all.
> 
> Now I question all her other past stories about a pax paying her $200
> 
> I'm think this ID and Saduber is the same.


Did you know that some Uber drivers have more than a High School diploma or are not all HS dropouts? I don't even know how Uber would just let me become a driver without meeting this bad grammar requirement


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Going into a strangers house outnumbered 4-1. Cop or no cop that was just stupid.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I'm thinking the whole story could be BS...


Do ya think?
.



SadUber said:


> I so much agree with this, you are like some DC heroine. This is why I have so much respect for you!


OMG! This is hysterical! 
.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DID, I love you kiddo, but if I was your dad I would shake you silly.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flashing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.
> 
> Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had generic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.
> 
> ...


Edited: ('Your a freak like me') 
(('I ain't into pain, just saying'))


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Do ya think?
> .
> 
> OMG! This is hysterical!
> .


It's like Straight Out Of Comic Con.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I question this story because her writing is way above par of how a real uber driver would write. Punctuations and all.
> 
> Now I question all her other past stories about a pax paying her $200
> 
> I'm think this ID and Saduber is the same.


I think what we are reading is an aspiring writer who also drives ride share. There is no woman in their right mind who would go into that situation. I don't care how bad ass she is. There are no martial arts or self defense that would teach you to go willingly into a situation out numbered 4 to 1 in their environment. Very first rule of self defense is do not put yourself in a vulnerable position. Her stories are all fantasy that she is sharing. One major glaring point is asking for a glass of water, leaving it behind to go on a tour of the house then wondering if it was safe to drink when she returned then drank it anyways. If she were as trained in self defense and aware as she says she would never ever have done that. But they are fun stories to read anyways.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> There's no question about some posters having more than one account.
> 
> It's shocking but I've been thinking lately most of these stories are fake.


i really hope they are. I hope my daughters are never this naive.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> I think what we are reading is an aspiring writer who also drives ride share. There is no woman in their right mind who would go into that situation. I don't care how bad ass she is. There are no martial arts or self defense that would teach you to go willingly into a situation out numbered 4 to 1 in their environment. Very first rule of self defense is do not put yourself in a vulnerable position. Her stories are all fantasy that she is sharing. One major glaring point is asking for a glass of water, leaving it behind to go on a tour of the house then wondering if it was safe to drink when she returned then drank it anyways. If she were as trained in self defense and aware as she says she would never ever have done that. But they are fun stories to read anyways.


(Debauchery)Shenanigans!!!
I liked the story.
I think she was talked to by cops (common) good looking, come on? she went for it.
And ..Good for her!
I myself posted a sexual encounter on here. Though not as eloquent as her's. No one believes it either. but it happened!


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Dhus said:


> (Debauchery)Shenanigans!!!
> I liked the story.
> I think she was talked to by cops (common) good looking, come on? she went for it.
> And ..Good for her!
> I myself posted a sexual encounter on here. Though not as eloquent as her's. No one believes it either. but it happened!


See that is exactly what a writer wants you to do, is imagine what went on beyond what they write. Except you turned her story into a penthouse Forum story in your mind(does that even still exsist?).


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I sure like my pretty face!
> 
> Did you read the story? Or even the headline? These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


I only liked this b/c I thought it was sarcasm. No?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Getyourlife said:


> I only liked this b/c I thought it was sarcasm. No?


People who spend their lives picking up thousands of strangers yearly in the privacy of their car are alarmed when a woman enters a house with some law enforcers.

Where's the bigger risk?


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

SadUber said:


> People who spend their lives picking up thousands of strangers yearly in the privacy of their car are alarmed when a woman enters a house with some law enforcers.
> 
> Where's the bigger risk?


Entering a house alone & outnumbered by inebriated strange men no matter their occupation would be a "No" for me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Getyourlife said:


> Entering a house alone & outnumbered by inebriated strange men no matter their occupation would be a "No" for me.


Cops get away with crime every single day. In her case, they could have raped her, cleaned her up to clear the forensic evidence & then let her go. Good luck getting a DA to prosecute 4 cops with no evidence.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Cops get away with crime every single day. In her case, they could have raped her, cleaned her up to clear the forensic evidence & then let her go. Good luck getting a DA to prosecute 4 cops with no evidence.


You will notice SU is defending this bizarre and dangerous behavior. Maybe because he or she wrote the story??


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You will notice SU is defending this bizarre and dangerous behavior. Maybe because he or she wrote the story??


SU just gets it. There is nothing bizarre or dangerous about the situation I was in. If this would have been the case (dangerous situation) I would have not put myself in that position to begin with.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Another fake story. Weren't you the one that played video games with a pax for so called $200 ?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> DID, I love you kiddo, but if I was your dad I would shake you silly.


This is the reason why I don't tell my dad. He would not be very happy about this  He doesn't even know I'm driving for Uber, I plan on keeping it that way  Would you be okay with adopting me and being my daddy figure for now?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Four fit cops, handcuffs.

Sounds like it could have been:


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This is the reason why I don't tell my dad. He would not be very happy about this  He doesn't even know I'm driving for Uber, I plan on keeping it that way  Would you be okay with adopting me and being my daddy figure for now?


I already have a 22 year old daughter that's turned my hair white. You would make it fall out.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Shakur said:


> So basically you wanted to tell everyone your story about how you wanted 4 guys to quadruple team you in a random house....I mean okay I guess, to each their own lol





Dhus said:


> (Debauchery)Shenanigans!!!
> I liked the story.
> I think she was talked to by cops (common) good looking, come on? she went for it.
> And ..Good for her!
> I myself posted a sexual encounter on here. Though not as eloquent as her's. No one believes it either. but it happened!





Jaackil said:


> See that is exactly what a writer wants you to do, is imagine what went on beyond what they write. Except you turned her story into a penthouse Forum story in your mind(does that even still exsist?).


I Just read this story and think she left out a lot of things that actually happened either while she was upstairs or once she came down the stairs. Maybe she is is ashamed to write about what went down while being handcuffed and on her knees surrounded by 4 cops. She is afraid to tell what went beyond the clean version of the story we got because she's afraid of being judged and sl*^ shamed by everyone here, but I do believe that there was more than one happy ending to this story.


----------



## Brawler (Sep 26, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flashing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.
> 
> Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had generic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.
> 
> ...


Cool Story bro


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This is the reason why I don't tell my dad. He would not be very happy about this  He doesn't even know I'm driving for Uber, I plan on keeping it that way
> 
> Would you be okay with adopting me and being my daddy figure for now?


Sorry babe, you'll have to join the queue. 
.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you for accurately expressing your perspective so articulately.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Four fit cops, handcuffs.
> 
> Sounds like it could have been:


Travis, I love your new Avatar. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

Soft Porn & written by the opposite sex


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Another long invented story.
> 
> I've blocked a lion faced member already. I'll might have to block this member also if the annoyances continue.


That's odd, cause you wrote twice in that lion faced member's posts just as recent as yesterday. Are you sure you aren't a closet SU admirer?


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Yo


SadUber said:


> I so much agree with this, you are like some DC heroine. This is why I have so much respect for you!


smh


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Was he the officer that sits on the roof of his patrol car saying "woo woo woo" during traffic stops?


He got you too 



Jaackil said:


> See that is exactly what a writer wants you to do, is imagine what went on beyond what they write. Except you turned her story into a penthouse Forum story in your mind(does that even still exsist?).


Penthouse Forum, or their mind : ?


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Penthouse Forum, or their mind : ?[/QUOTE]

Well their mind turned it in to a forum letter


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I never knew that the mothers of Hall of Famers Jerry Rice, Bob Lanier and Larry Little consider their names a "generic white guy" when they were choosing names. How about today's last names of Washington, Adams and Lincoln? Are they "generic white guy" last names too?


??? LOL I know this is a late reply...

Give US history a good thorough thought and see if you can figure out why you argument against Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry doesn't work.

I'll give you a clue on his birth certificate Mr. Malcolm's last name was not X.

To bad you didn't mention Jefferson as a last name. I would have choked laughing at the irony.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I bet if a regular pax invited her into his house she wouldn’t go in and probably call for inapropiate, rape or harassment.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

None of that ever happened.
And as a short story, you could've done a lot better. 
I give you a C, not for tge story itself, but for being able to fool so many people, here, in this forum.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Five Star said:


> View attachment 164787
> 
> 
> None of that ever happened.
> ...


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

If a woman, _after _you've already made rapey comments to her face, comes inside with you: is she "asking for it" then? Cuz isn't that why you make some rapey comments? Test the waters. If she runs away, then "alright, she wouldn't have been much fun, probably call the police later, good to find out ahead of time", but if she parks her car and comes inside, then she's basically saying "alright, he wants to handcuff and violate me and I'm down with that". These story guys lack conviction. They just did not follow through, so what was the point of the rapey comments in the first place?



SadUber said:


> These were cops, police officers! There was a 0% chance anything harmful could come with her. She was with the good guys.


_sarcasm_?

#copsarepeopletoo
#ihatemyspecies


justanotherant said:


> Why is rape the one scenario where we immediately jump to calling out behavior that put the person (OP) more at risk?


Because of the rapey comments? Possibly. Too lazy to go to ******* since there's a good salacious story right here? Maybe.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks a lot Facebook.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Getyourlife said:


> Entering a house alone & outnumbered by inebriated strange men no matter their occupation would be a "No" for me.


The difference here is...you are not me. You see yourself in a vulnerable position and at a disadvantage but not me, that again is the difference. You know we Russians be crazy

Youve ever seen that video of that Russian guy who took out 4 guys with his fist?


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> The difference here is...you are not me. You see yourself in a vulnerable position and at a disadvantage but not me, that again is the difference. You know we Russians be crazy
> 
> Youve ever seen that video of that Russian guy who took out 4 guys with his fist?


Def true Miss.

Ok, maybe if I was a Russian guy (blank stare)

We do have something in common though, I like porn too


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> That's odd, cause you wrote twice in that lion faced member's posts just as recent as yesterday. Are you sure you aren't a closet SU admirer?


I am far from being a closeted admirer. I still loathe all those lion face members and have blocked many including this one.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Then you must have escaped the closet to be an admirer...yes? Now you're living the dream, Crybaby!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This is the reason why I don't tell my dad. He would not be very happy about this  He doesn't even know I'm driving for Uber, I plan on keeping it that way  Would you be okay with adopting me and being my daddy figure for now?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Dear Penthouse Letters,
> 
> I never thought this would happen to me. I picked up a tall, long-legged blonde wearing a backless black dress. As she entered the car, I noticed her sheer white panties and looked forward to the adventure to come. I dropped her off. She said thanks.


Hate your politics but this is pretty dang funny!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Hate your politics but this is pretty dang funny!


Hey Cou-ber! You're back! When are we going to finalize things for the you know what?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It was one of those slow nights when I get a ping from a bar. I get there and there's not just one pax but four of them. They look like military guys to me and asked if they were. They said they were not military but that they were cops. I'm thinking, oh great I'm not just picking up a drunk cop but four of them all at once from the bar. As we were leaving the bar one said, "Turn here." I made a turn towards a street and it had a few cop cars with flashing lights on the side of the road. One of the cops tells me to pull over next to them, they said those were rookie cops and they wanted to mess with them. I pulled to the side next to them and one of them rolls the window down and started yelling all kinds of things. One of the cops in uniform said something like f#%^ you guys. Off duty cop rolls window back up and they all started laughing as I start pulling away.
> 
> Soon after they asked about me. They wanted to know if my name was Tatiana from Ukraine because of my accent. I said no, that's not my name. One of them said, "Well you look like a Tatiana to us so we are just going to call you that." I said, "If it makes you happy then call me whatever you want even Tatiana." They said oh, you have no idea! Then they started joking about putting me in handcuffs. I went along with it, and one of them said, "I bet she won't go easy, one of us will have to wrestle her down but I think she's going to enjoy getting handcuffed way too much." They start telling me that two of them have been on the force for 12 years and the other two just 5 years. They introduced themselves shortly with their names. They had generic white guy names like Jerry, John, Bob, and Larry.
> 
> ...


2 questions:

1) Did they tip? If so, how much? ( if you don't mind me asking, that is )

2) do you get a lot of those yummy Navy Seals and Navy guys as pax? My parents live down there 1/2 the year and there is some serious eye candy where they are ! (Sorry to any guys on this forum who feel objectified, but women have eyeballs too!). 



CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Another long invented story.
> 
> I've blocked a lion faced member already. I'll might have to block this member also if the annoyances continue.


 I'm not quite sure why it is you think every post that has a little bit of a twist or something interesting happening in it is a made up story. Is there a specific reason for that, or are you just jealous?


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I were a female uber driver. Girls can literally just get in their car and go pick up guys. I wish we guys could pick up girls just as easy.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

yamafx4dude said:


> I wish we guys could pick up girls just as easy.


Are you new to the SadUber chronicles? He's a babe magnet when he's out in his ubermobile.

WARNING: SU is an established and unique professional. Attempting to replicate his driving stunts could result in personal injury.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ive heard of drive-by-hookers but drive-by-pickup artists? im jelly


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Are you new to the SadUber chronicles? He's a babe magnet when he's out in his ubermobile.
> 
> WARNING: SU is an established and unique professional. Attempting to replicate his driving stunts could result in personal injury.


Haha! I wish. Maybe a few flirts here and there but no scores yet.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Did they tip? If so, how much? ( if you don't mind me asking, that is )
> 
> 2) do you get a lot of those yummy Navy Seals and Navy guys as pax? My parents live down there 1/2 the year and there is some serious eye candy where they are ! (Sorry to any guys on this forum who feel objectified, but women have eyeballs too!).


I remember getting some cash tip but don't remember how much it was.

I have only picked up one guy that was a Navy Seal. He looked the part too and quite the body figure. He was tall, blond, and had a great smile. Turned out that he was married with two kids.

Most of the other military guys I've picked up here have been Marines. I have picked up plenty of those, one time I did four of them at once...for the most part they behave. Most are young 18-22 years old and way too immature for me.

Another time I picked up a Navy officer but was a little bit on the older side, with 22 years of service. Nice guy, he seem pretty interested in me. He did tip though so that was a plus!


----------

